# A very hard question to answer



## staythecourse (Jun 17, 2008)

For me anyway because of the times in which I live.

If I work with a homosexual what am I to do regarding sin and gospel.

Or better: What does the perfect Christian do if working with a homosexual who is getting or got "married" in California. What does the perfect Christian do for them?


----------



## Ivan (Jun 17, 2008)

First of all, what's perfect Christian? A homosexual is a sinner who needs God's grace like any other sinner. My approach would be the same with a homosexual as with any ohter person in need of the gospel.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 17, 2008)

We'll all grow old and die waiting for a perfect Christian to come by here and share his or her wisdom with us. 

We should treat militant activists as militants who stand against God, as enemies of God they are our enemies.

However, the lone creature who has fallen (God is gracious enough to let us call it 'fallen' even though we are willful rebels) into the sin of homosexuality, we must treat them as 'sinners and tax collectors'. How did Jesus treat sinners and tax collectors? He didn't condescend his basis of morality, he did not become someone he was not - he met them where they were. He proclaimed a God who made atonement for sins, he offered freedom to those who walked in bondage to sin. He loved, He made sacrifice, He made the religious leaders angry for the way He treated sinners.

We need to go the extra mile to reach the lost sheep of the Great Shepherd. There comes a point where we must walk away and commit them into Christ's hands to change their hearts or harden them. To God be the Glory.


----------



## shackleton (Jun 17, 2008)

I have thought about this some and would say, don't focus on his sexual orientation just be a good example, preach the true gospel with a spirit of love and let the Spirit do the convicting of sin. It seems like a touchy subject in today's environment, you don't want to come across as a "God hates gays" type but you do want to preach to him the truth. A very delicate balance. 

Some people nowadays think they cannot become Christian because they are not Republican. Thanks to the likes of the Jerry Falwell's of the world non-believers associate Christianity with being Republican. 

Good luck. Pray a lot and use Godly wisdom. Don't let your flesh or your own beliefs rule, let your mind be guided by his wisdom.


----------



## HaigLaw (Jun 17, 2008)

I witnessed to my homosexual brother for 10 years quoting chapter and verse and he reacted angrily.

For the next 14 years, I witnessed to him with loving concern, and that has worked better, although he has not repented. 

God has put you in this person's path for some reason. We may not know what it is, but God will show you as you seek Him in the matter.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 17, 2008)

> What does the perfect Christian



My point in asking what "the perfect Christian" would do is to see what sins we were convicted of in this scenerio since we all fall short of perfection but still have ideas of what the perfect Christian is (esp when we see Christ and the apostles)

What if it could cost you your livelihood, pastor?


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 17, 2008)

> God has put you in this person's path for some reason. We may not know what it is, but God will show you as you seek Him in the matter.



I don't want to mislead. This is theory. I do not work with a homosexual that I know of. I am trying to prepare for the this *type* of occurrence.

I understand all sinners are in rebellion to God and must be treated as such (of which I still am!) and the ways they/we are treated range from "Where are your accusers? Is there no one here to condemn you? Neither do I condemn you. Go and sin no more" to "You white-washed tombs! How will you escape the wrath to come?"

Frankly I need to be prepared to lose a job because I am not politically correct and miss out promotions, too.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 17, 2008)

I have worked beside homosexuals. I also have a few friends who are of that lifestyle. They know me and know that I believe they are in sin. I also have friends that smoke pot. They know the same thing. I get along good with these guys. I love them as friends. I go to there homes and hang with them also. They respect me and don't flaunt their sin in my face thankfully. 

They are people also. They want to be loved just like everyone else. They need friends also.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 17, 2008)

> Good luck. Pray a lot and use Godly wisdom. Don't let your flesh or your own beliefs rule, let your mind be guided by his wisdom.



I agree. I often wonder if I would be more resolute in my firmness to deal with homosexuals in their sin with more compassion if I tended to AIDS victims in their final days. I would see the consequences of sin bodily and the people behind the consequences. 



> He proclaimed a God who made atonement for sins, he offered freedom to those who walked in bondage to sin.



Deep rooted sin is a bear to dig out of people. This is deep rooted and I know of only two people who got out of homosexuality and that was second hand info.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 17, 2008)

> They are people also. They want to be loved just like everyone else. They need friends also.



There's the rub. They don't want to be loved like we want to be loved. The love we want is harsh to our flesh. We want sin removed because God did a strange work in us to want sin removed. We hate it (by God's grace and work in us) and they love it and will reap the consequences.

Keep being among them brother Randy and "Preach the Word" as Christ would to them. It sounds like you could save some.


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 17, 2008)

One of my bosses is modestly homosexual (i.e. not overtly sexual - which both hetero- and homosexuals can be), and the specific issue of approval/disapproval of his lifestyle hasn't come into play in the work environment. He knows I am a Christian and probably figures I disapprove of it, and I would admit my belief that it is immoral, should he ask. However, I'm not a brow-beater or rushing to convert him, because I believe the best way to illustrate my Christianity to him is by being a conscientious, reliable, and diligent employee for him. This is particularly the case since he came from a very strictly religious home. 

I worried it might be a problem when I first found out about it, but I was really able to make an impression on him with the quality of my work helping him prepare for his hearings the first 6th months of the year.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 17, 2008)

> I worried it might be a problem when I first found out about it, but I was really able to make an impression on him with the quality of my work helping him prepare for his hearings the first 6th months of the year.



As you prove yourself to him may he trust you more and see that there is no condemnation in Christ Jesus and go to him for salvation! Congratulations for being a good witness brother!


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 17, 2008)

It all depends upon the homosexual's attitude. Is he an in-your-face-I'm gay sort of person?


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 17, 2008)

When I first started university one of my close friends was a homosexual. He was sort of the de facto leader of our dorm and looked after all the new students. He knew I disagreed with his lifestyle but it did not ruin our friendship.

What did ruin our friendship was me telling him it was rude to take food from one restaurant and eat it in another.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 17, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> It all depends upon the homosexual's attitude. Is he an in-your-face-I'm gay sort of person?



Thanks Perg. Naw, this is a "what-if" or probably "when" scenerio.

But, that is very relevant. Jesus knew how to deal with every person perfectly! or since Jesus is still alive and works via the Holy Spirit, He STILL knows how to deal with sinners perfectly to get them to repent and believe for salvation!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 18, 2008)

I've learned that often, dealing with those in sin (happily) is much like childcare. Some need it boldly proclaimed to them, and others need you to take your time and set an example for them, and some will never listen no matter what. Figuring out which way each person responds to best is the hard part.

Sadly, many leaders in childcare feel you treat ALL children exactly alike at all times no matter what. Many Christians feel the same way about nonbelievers. I made the mistake of going the bold way with our daughter when she needed a lighter approach.

get to know the persona nd proceed from there.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting question. 

I have a friend at work who's gay. We all knew she was, but she never talked about it. Then she "fell in love" with some lady and this forced her to "come out of the closet". All my friend's friends are straight and all her "partner's" friends are gay. As a matter of fact, her partner is kinda militant too. Out of kindness to my friend, I went to the mock wedding last year (with others from work). Honestly, the wedding made me sick inside. I couldn't believe I was in that situation. 
Whenever talking with my friend's "wife", I'm always friendly and kind, but she always has to talk about gay-this and gay-that. They know I'm a Christian, and how I must feel. I just haven't told them specifically how I feel as a Christian. *sigh* I don't want to make things strange or awkward at work, so I usually just smile and keep my mouth shut. (Btw, they both go to a church nearby that is pro-gay.)

So, my case is very much like the one you've brought up. I pray that God would be gracious to them and show them their sin. And if I'm ever in a situation that requires me to speak out against their lifestyle, I pray that God would give me the wisdom to handle it correctly and in a way that glorifies Him.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 18, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> What if it could cost you your livelihood, pastor?



How so?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 18, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > It all depends upon the homosexual's attitude. Is he an in-your-face-I'm gay sort of person?
> ...



Yes, Jesus was very tender towards all sorts of sinners...as long as they did not insist that their sin was okay. 

With prostitutes he was so kind as to cause bad feelings, but with religious teachers he called them all snakes. I think he is our pattern.


----------



## calgal (Jun 18, 2008)

How would you handle a co-worker living with their SO or a coworker who is JW or Mormon? handle the homosexual the same way. Being consistent is a big thing. Don't attend their Pride events or anything else you do not feel comfortable at. 

If you mean an in your face Out and Obnoxious gay, then the words Hostile Work Environment spring to mind.  That is not normal and usual though.


----------



## christiana (Jun 18, 2008)

I could and have worked beside known homosexuals and as long as we both knew they were not saved, unregenerate, I could relate to them just as any other sinner. However, if I would be working next to one who *claimed* to be a believer in Christ, a 'christian' and also was a known homosexual I would then avoid them, shun them, confront them(possibly) for blaspheming scripture and the name of Christ!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sure of this much, Jesus wouldn't have used the word 'gay' in referring to a homosexual.


----------



## christiana (Jun 18, 2008)

> If you mean an in your face Out and Obnoxious gay, then the words Hostile Work Environment spring to mind. That is not normal and usual though.





Is overt sin any more horrible to a holy God than covert sin?


----------



## shackleton (Jun 18, 2008)

There is one huge obstacle to overcome, the "gay lifestyle." Some, but not all, live the life of constant partying, with all the things involved in that, most of the people they know and hang out with are also probably gay, plus he is married. 

Even if the person you know is not the "partying" kind, you stated he does have a husband. This could prove to be an obstacle. You would have to convert both or the other one would constantly be putting a bug in his ear like Pharaoh's wife did with him. If he did get converted it would mean he would lose his friends and husband and he would have to remain celibate unless he turned to women. This could prove to be difficult though not impossible, it has been done.

Luckily it would not be you doing the converting, it is God through His Spirit.


----------



## Kim G (Jun 18, 2008)

shackleton said:


> Luckily it would not be you doing the converting, it is God through His Spirit.



 What a blessed reminder of the power of the Spirit of God!


----------



## Quickened (Jun 18, 2008)

I really agree with Adam. 

Not just for discussing with Homosexuals either. There are multitudes with various sins. The key is to get to know them and then decide how to approach them. Not all approaches work the same.


----------

